
Readable Pointers - bollu
http://bollu.github.io/readable-pointers.html
======
bollu
I want to know if there's nicer solutions to the way in which I solved the
problem of pointer-reading-fatigue. I'd love to hear war stories and
techniques.

~~~
milkey_mouse
Urbit's IDs are 32-bit numbers represented in a pronounceable format (search
for `@p`): [https://urbit.org/docs/tutorials/hoon/hoon-school/atoms-
aura...](https://urbit.org/docs/tutorials/hoon/hoon-school/atoms-auras-and-
simple-cell-types/#what-auras-are-there)

Meanwhile in the real world, there's proquints:
[https://arxiv.org/html/0901.4016](https://arxiv.org/html/0901.4016)

------
rgoulter
Lexical differential highlighting might help for output like this; but I don't
know of any editor support.
[https://wordsandbuttons.online/lexical_differential_highligh...](https://wordsandbuttons.online/lexical_differential_highlighting_instead_of_syntax_highlighting.html)

------
tom_mellior
This is cool, but I'm surprised by the flip in endianness. If pointers agree
in their left part when printed in hex, I would also expect them to agree in
their left part when printed in words, not in the right part.

